# Is Vietnam accepted?



## Hadley4000 (Dec 6, 2008)

I was looking at the WCA website, and was looking at different countries. I saw that Vietnam wasn't on there. I kind of have a hard time believing that no Vietnamese people have ever competed. Is it just that none have competed, or do they not accept Veitnamese?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 6, 2008)

Some countries have no official competitions as it is inconvenient to get a WCA delegate.
Like my country, for instance.
They might have some unofficial ones..


----------



## qqwref (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't think there are any actual large countries that the WCA simply doesn't accept. It's probably just the case that nobody who wanted to compete for Vietnam has ever been able to do so. It is surprisingly common for even large countries to only have one or two competitors (such as Russia, Israel, Thailand, Turkey...), because if there are very few (or none) experienced speedcubers in the country there are no competitions there and thus it is very difficult for cubers from those countries to get to competitions. For instance the only competitor from Turkey had to go all the way to Dutch Masters 2008!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 6, 2008)

I mean, for example. At my school there is a guy from Vietnam, and I taught him how to cube(VERY hard with the language barrier, as he has been here for like, 4 months). He wants to go to Chattahoochee with me in the Spring. I looked to see what the Vietnamese record, and I saw that there have been none. So if they are accepted, I guess that means he would set the NR?


----------



## TMOY (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, he will set the NRs for all the events he will compete in. Assuming no other Vietnamese cuber has attended any competition before him of course.


----------



## Brian Le (Dec 6, 2008)

If only I were born in Vietnam... I would have the NRs. But nooooo, I was born in America...


----------



## martijn_cube (Dec 6, 2008)

LOL, try to get the NR's if you've born in the netherlands


----------



## Rune (Dec 6, 2008)

Brian Le said:


> If only I were born in Vietnam... I would have the NRs. But nooooo, I was born in America...



Btw, Min Thai was born in Vietnam.


----------



## pcharles93 (Dec 6, 2008)

Brian Le said:


> If only I were born in Vietnam... I would have the NRs. But nooooo, I was born in America...



Actually, I would have all the NRs.

EDIT: Actually, nevermind. But it would be a close second.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 6, 2008)

Brian Le said:


> If only I were born in Vietnam... I would have the NRs. But nooooo, I was born in America...


I guess America isn't the worst place you could be born though is it?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 6, 2008)

imagine being born to some poor country that is struck with poverty and natural disasters..


----------



## Inusagi (Dec 6, 2008)

I am vietnamese, but I llive and were born in Europe. I don't count as a vietnamese then


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 6, 2008)

In the regulations for representation:

2e1a) The eligible countries are defined by http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries.

Vietnam is on that list. This means no one has competed for Vietnam. Up until this summer, no one had competed from Russia, until my friend did.


----------



## Escher (Dec 6, 2008)

maybe i should get an Irish passport, so i can get some NRs!


----------



## MistArts (Dec 6, 2008)

Escher said:


> maybe i should get an *Irish* passport, so i can get some *NRs*!



Maybe I should get an *Anarctican* passport, so I can get some *AnRs*!


----------



## Escher (Dec 6, 2008)

hehehe.

but were you born in antarctica or have grandparents that were born in antarctica?


----------



## ooveehoo (Dec 6, 2008)

Brian Le said:


> If only I were born in Vietnam... I would have the NRs. But nooooo, I was born in America...



You'll just have to be a citizen of Vietnam, I think.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 6, 2008)

Escher said:


> hehehe.
> 
> but were you born in antarctica or have grandparents that were born in antarctica?



Actually, it's having the government of Antartica recognize you. People become US citizens even though they weren't born here or have ancestors from here.


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 6, 2008)

I come from mars  
The first martian to cube, speedcube, solve a 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, square-1, ... and have dozens of world records (mars is another world, isn't it?) for every possible puzzle that i have.

Oh, and the first martian to exist.

Nah, just joking.


----------



## Rune (Dec 6, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> I come from mars
> The first martian to cube, speedcube, solve a 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, square-1, ... and have dozens of world records (mars is another world, isn't it?) for every possible puzzle that i have.
> 
> Oh, and the first martian to exist.
> ...



Good you told us.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 6, 2008)

No no, ImNOTnoob, they would be unofficial world records, since Mars is an unofficial world ;-)


----------



## Bryan (Dec 6, 2008)

qqwref said:


> No no, ImNOTnoob, they would be unofficial world records, since Mars is an unofficial world ;-)



You're confusing Mars and Pluto  Also, you missed the part where he said he was kidding. He isn't actually Martian.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 7, 2008)

If the Vietnam War had never happened and my parents stayed in Vietnam instead of moving to the USA, I would have been a true Vietnamese cuber.


----------

